# Disability Compensation



## schart28 (14 Sep 2008)

Anyone here is on or was on, disability compensation (reserve indemnity) from a Class A service?

http://www.dnd.ca/centre/engraph/disability_comp_RF_e.asp?subject=1


----------



## geo (14 Sep 2008)

wassup Schart ?


----------



## schart28 (14 Sep 2008)

Hi Geo,

Just wanted to see how things went with people were on dis comp from Class A service. 

IE. I don't understand why the CF is not taking care at 100% for all my medical condition, civilian condition. Even for condition related to the army, I have to get a civilian Dr to investigate then once it is caused by the CF the MO will do something. That's not what the policy states. I should be giving the benefit of the doubt and it is the CF who needs to investigate and find if ti's from civi or military.
One thing that does not help is that clincis are not delivering the same services to the reserve, lots of interpretation of regulations.


The big problem is that a dis comp is not defined as to what services I am entiltled too, as a Class A,B and C are.


----------



## ArmyGuy99 (14 Sep 2008)

Have you spoken to DVA yet??  They are the ones that award for Disability Compensation.  The CFAO's and such that you linked to are there to allow you to still get paid while getting treatment for a "Service Related" injury/illness. Ie. You end up in the hospital for a few weeks because of a badly broken Leg while on exercise.  

However, if you have a disability related to service, Ie Ongoing problems with the leg afterwards, than you should contact DVA and get an application going, they'll do all the work now, you just have to fill out their paper work, and they'll request all your docs and review them.

Here's the link to DVA 

http://www.vac-acc.gc.ca/general/

And another one to the Health Benefits Guide from CFHS, this describes what and when you are entitled too.

http://www.dnd.ca/health/services/engraph/health_info_home_e.asp?Lev1=1&Lev2=1

Also give local MIR a call, if they don't have the answers on hand, they'll be at least be able to find out and point you in the right direction.

Good Luck


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (14 Sep 2008)

A word of advice. *DO IT SOON  * as you possibly can, don't wait!! When I was hurt, my Pl WO. got the ball rolling almost immediately with the DVA and SISIP. He brought all the forms to me and I filled all the forms while still in the hospital. Glad he did because after I was released there was no waiting period.  I had my VA pension while still serving (another 24 months) and within a few weeks after my release date i received my first SISIP payment. 

Doing it quickly as possible also allows you to be more accurate on the CF-98 and other forms because the incident is still fresh in your mind. Details are everything, put as much detail as you possibly can and remember, including, times, dates, places, i.e location were injury occured in detail, witnesses and witness statements., Clarity, clarity, clarity.

Keep a copy of "EVEYTHING" and start your own file, Including witness statements. A photo copier is your best friend.


----------



## schart28 (24 Nov 2008)

Hi guys, Thanks for the reply. I've pensioned by VAC for my PTSD back in 2005. So thats no problems anymore.

MedTech32 - Ive talked to the 41e CF H Svc C and they are not of any help. They are actually the ones who are refusing to provide me 100% health care. In any case I'am sending the SSO Surg Gen a letter to have my health care transferd to NDMC.

Now I've heard a good one. I am finally getting to be paid retro since Sept 2005 from DND.  Now the catch, my pay rate for Sept 2005 till now will be at Cpl 4 which that is ok but Cpl 4 at the 2005 rate. *I am not allowed the yearly salary increase*.


----------



## schart28 (30 Aug 2010)

good news for eveyone on disability compensation. As we all know we, reserve, were not allowed an salary increase contray to our conter - parts (Reg Force). We are now allowed yearly salary increase and retroactive for 6 years. If you require more information, please contact your IPSC Integrated Personnel Support Centre.

PROTECTED B               5010-R28178664
01  04  191316Z AUG  10  PP  RR  GGGG                 DCSM RETRO 0

            NDHQ DGPFSS OTTAWA//DCSM//
            RESCOMMSQN MONTREAL//CMDT//
       INFO G COMM MONTREAL//G1//
            QG SQFT MONTREAL//J1 SVC//
PROTECTED A DCSM RETRO 005
SUBJ: RESERVE FORCE INJURY COMPENSATION - 
REFS: A. DGCB 7210.72(DPSP 2) 20 JUL 10

1. REF A IS THE AUTHORITY GRANTING RETROACTIVE PAY INCREASES TO PAYMENTS OF RESERVE FORCE COMPENSATION DURING A PERIOD OF INJURY, DISEASE OR ILLNESS TO FUTURE COMPENSATION BENEFITS AS REQUIRED AND TO RETROACTIVELY ADJUST APPLICABLE BENEFIT PAYMENTS MADE UNDER CBI 210.72 WITHIN THE LAST SIX YEARS (FY 03/04)


----------



## OldSolduer (30 Aug 2010)

Well done.....


----------

